# Would anyone be able to host a competition in northern Illinois, USA



## 2180161 (May 8, 2015)

Hi. 
Basically, the title says it all. Also, please move this if it is in the wrong location on the forum


----------



## AlexMaass (May 8, 2015)

Why not you?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 8, 2015)

DIY


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 8, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> Why not you?



Competition Experience. Unless there's someone to actually hold his hand who is more experienced I wouldn't want him to host an official competition. He has 1 competition. That 1 competition can range from actually volunteering and making himself known to the delegate enough to trust him to organize a competition to went once and just waited to get their named called.

If OP were to do something like that, I would say host an unofficial competition first to get that experience.


----------



## AlexMaass (May 8, 2015)

waffle=ijm said:


> Competition Experience. Unless there's someone to actually hold his hand who is more experienced I wouldn't want him to host an official competition. He has 1 competition. That 1 competition can range from actually volunteering and making himself known to the delegate enough to trust him to organize a competition to went once and just waited to get their named called.
> 
> If OP were to do something like that, I would say host an unofficial competition first to get that experience.



Yeah he could do it, he just needs to get more experience etc.

Also a good venue is really necessary.


----------

